# Condicional múltiple



## homero (Feb 5, 2008)

Hola,
Estoy buscando ayuda para hacer un condicional múltiple.  La idea es hacer una fórmula que haga lo siguiente:
Si el valor de la celda a2 está entre 25 y 35, el valor verdadero es 1, si está entre 36 y 45, el valor verdadero es 2, entre 46 y 55, 3 y así, hasta 95.
No sé si lo mejor sea usar la función SI, ya que esta me pide poner un valor si es falso.
Si alguien me puede ayudar lo agradecería mucho.


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 5, 2008)

¡Bienvenido a MrExcel.com!

* * * * *

Usted puede reducir los grupos en términos generales a la siguiente equación:

=ROUND((A2-21)/10,0)
Pero su primero grupo tiene once valores, no diez como los demás (25 a 35 da once valores) y la fórmula devuelve un cero para 25. Entonces ajustamos a:

=MAX(ROUND((A2-21)/10,0),1)
Usted no dijo qué hacer si el valor está menos de 25 o mayor de 95. Para procesar eso, sí usamos un IF()...

=IF(AND(A2>=25,A2<=95),MAX(ROUND((A2-21)/10,0),1),"¡Oiga, ponga un valor válido!")


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 5, 2008)

En vez de ROUND(), también se puede usar INT(), ej:

=INT((A2-16)/10)


----------



## homero (Feb 5, 2008)

Greg Truby said:


> En vez de ROUND(), también se puede usar INT(), ej:
> =INT((A2-16)/10)



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, pero quizá no expliqué bien lo que necesito.

La fórmula va a buscar a la celda a2 un valor.  Si este valor está entre 25 y 35, devuelve el valor 1, si está entre 36 y 45, devuelve el valor 2 y así sucesivamente, hasta 95.
Yo estoy tratando de hacerlo con un =if() pero no me permite poner más de una prueba lógica y un valor verdadero o falso por cada prueba lógica.  Lo ideal es que se puedan incluir más de una prueba lógica y todas sus opciones de verdadero o falso.


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 5, 2008)

Sí, yo le entiendo perfectamente. La cosa es que no es necesario hacer ninguna búsqueda. Aplique cualquiera de estas dos formulas en la celda donde usted quiere que esté el 1 a 7:

IF(AND(A2>=25,A2<=95),MAX(ROUND((A2-21)/10,0),1),"¡Oiga, ponga un valor válido!")
IF(AND(A2>=25,A2<=95),MAX(INT((A2-16)/10,0),1),"¡Oiga, ponga un valor válido!")


----------

